# NEED SIGNS?



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

If anyone needs signs, please give me a call 572-3989.Discount Signs andGraphics. I specialize in YARD signs to advertise your business.http://www.pensacolasigns.com

2101 Century200 HPDI "Skint Back"


----------



## captlancepowers (Apr 14, 2008)

I've used DSG for some boat graphics and some truck graphics to advertise my new charter business. Patrick does some great work at a good price.

P.S. Patrick call me when you want to learn how to catch some fish.:letsdrink


----------



## m.k.miller (Oct 2, 2007)

DSG, did some work for a couple of my friends. Work turned out great. Fast service. I would recommend DSG to others.


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Capt. Lance. :bowdown

I will be taking you up on that fishing trip. :toast


----------

